# Reinstalling Win98 without losing data



## happy.bunny (Jul 1, 2004)

Recently someone told me an easy way to reinstall Windows 98 without losing data. I had to remove or rename a file and then load windows - making sure that it installed straight to the C: drive. It worked a treat but unfortunately I can't remember which file I had to delete. 

Can anyone help this me?

Thanks


----------



## shadowcat (Oct 19, 2003)

Take a look at http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,105866,00.asp. It helped me when I had to do a reinstall of Win98.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

If you're reinstalling Windows 98 with a CD and from within Windows, just insert the CD and let it activate, then follow the instructions. Windows 98 should already be installed in C:\WINDOWS, so make sure that it reinstalls in this same location. Make sure to turn off your antivirus program before starting.

Reinstalling Windows 98 will *not* cause your data to be lost or your programs to quit working.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

[tsg=welcome] Welcome to TSG! [/tsg]

The file you were told to rename was probably *WIN.COM*, although it's usually not necessary...


----------



## happy.bunny (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks for your help...win.com was the file I was trying to remember...the old grey matter isn't what it used to be!!
x


----------

